

Elon Musk: SpaceX Will File Suit Against the U.S. Government - Brajeshwar
http://io9.com/elon-musk-spacex-will-file-suit-against-the-u-s-gover-1568027055

======
danieltillett
Good on him. The more of these no-bid contacts that are challenged the better.

